# We need to start warning rude members and giving out suspensions



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

It is absolutely disrespectful when a new member posts on this community and instead of getting welcomed they are bombarded with smart aleck responses to their very simple question. If 9.3+ can't be hacked for example, it takes the same amount of time to type. "Unfortunately,there is no release date on when the hack will be available."As opposed to writing "You fucking moron why don't you read the stickies you fucking idiot" This is completely unprofessional and shys people away from posting on this forum which in turn slows down the website traffic and ends up costing the website owner money.

You are NOT a special cookie because you read the tutorials and someone else didn't, You are NOT an expert hacker so please quit acting with the elitist attitude that you yourself developed the exploit. We need enforcement of these guidelines to assure that we have a welcoming and friendly community. Those are just my two cents.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 24, 2015)

It's something that can't really be stopped.
Noobs will always post that kind of question and idiots will always bait on them.

Best is just to report it to the staff and let them deal with it.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

-snip-

Ive been here since 2008, there is absolutely no benefit to the community to being rude to members like the video you just posted. It has no comedic value to the discussion and I find it disrespectful that you are trying to derail my thread with that nonsense video. What does it contribute to the point at large?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> It's something that can't really be stopped.
> Noobs will always post that kind of question and idiots will always bait on them.
> 
> Best is just to report it to the staff and let them deal with it.



"Noobs" need nothing more than to be pointed in the right direction. The rudeness/mockery is downright insulting and unnecessary. Nobody gains absolutely anything out of insulting new members,all it causes is flamewars and an overall lack of cohesion within the community.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 24, 2015)

While I agree with the general principle, on a practical level there's really not much you can do about it. The internet will always be a digital Mos Eisley; a wretched hive of scum and villainy. Something I wish modern 'feminists' and 'social justice warriors' would understand. You'll never stop the tidal wave of bile that people spew onto the net every second of every day, so you have two choices; 

- Either develop a taste for said bile and recognise it's not so much about you as it is about the lack of proper attention in the abuser's own life necessitating said acting out in the hope that Senpai will notice them, because in the modern world any attention is good attention, apparently.

- Or just switch the internet off and have proper conversations with people in which chances are they're probably thinking the same things you see on the net, they're just hiding them better because insulting people at point blank range always carries an inherent risk of getting punched in the face.


----------



## bowser (Oct 24, 2015)

Meh, some people deserve it. They read the stickies and *still* ask anyway. As if that will magically solve their problem.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 24, 2015)

The problem is new people that don't understand how a forum works.  For example, oh look a new topic, "NEW FIRMEWARE EXPLOITED ALREADY!!!" and you click in the topic, "hey guys, wondering if there is a new exploit for the brand new firmware yet?"  Which gets a million people excited and then immediately let down.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> While I agree with the general principle, on a practical level there's really not much you can do about it. The internet will always be a digital Mos Eisley; a wretched hive of scum and villainy. Something I wish modern 'feminists' and 'social justice warriors' would understand. You'll never stop the tidal wave of bile that people spew onto the net every second of every day, so you have two choices;
> 
> - Either develop a taste for said bile and recognise it's not so much about you as it is about the lack of proper attention in the abuser's own life necessitating said acting out in the hope that Senpai will notice them, because in the modern world any attention is good attention, apparently.
> 
> - Or just switch the internet off and have proper conversations with people in which chances are they're probably thinking the same things you see on the net, they're just hiding them better because insulting people at point blank range always carries an inherent risk of getting punched in the face.



What you said is completely irrelevant to the point I am making. Not even on the other "ISO" site do people get mercilessly bullied like they do on here because they don't know a simple step. People on here get made fun of when they brick their nintendos for example. I post on some pretty vile forums but when new members of the community get bashed, it just screams utter immaturity and a complete lack of respect for GBAtemp and the foundations in which it stands for. If you didn't create the hack the ELITIST attitude is completely unfounded. Anyone with an IQ of 90 or less could successfully install any of the hacks on this site. The immaturity only sets a future precedent that being rude is an acceptable behavior on these forums. I am not a feminist by the way, I am just saying that it comes off as insecure and immature when members get trolled for bricking their hardware. This is one of the only gaming forums where I see this type of reprehensible behavior on a day in and day out basis. If you don't want to help someone do NOT comment on their post. Do you really need to stoop so low as to get a small EGO boost over an anonymous person's shortcomings?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yuyuyup said:


> The problem is new people that don't understand how a forum works.  For example, oh look a new topic, "NEW FIRMWARE EXPLOITED ALREADY!!!" and you click in the topic, "hey guys, wondering if there is a new exploit for the brand new firmware yet?"  Which gets a million people excited and then immediately let down.



In that particular instance it is completely justifiable that people would be angry, however I think it is disrespectful that people get made fun of when they brick their console. I've been modding consoles since the original xbox, and when I was modding my 3ds 4 months ago I had people ALMOST praying I would brick my console telling me I didn't know what I was doing. I still to this day in 10+ years haven't bricked a single console,so what I am saying is why can't we be a tad bit more friendly at pointing the new users in the right direction and hopefully integrating them into our community. This makes the website owner more money and in turn provides a better quality service for the community.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> It is absolutely disrespectful when a new member posts on this community and instead of getting welcomed they are bombarded with smart aleck responses to their very simply question. If 9.3+ can't be hacked for example, it takes the same amount of time to type. "Unfortunately,there is no release date on when the hack will be available."As opposed to writing "You fucking moron why don't you read the stickies you fucking idiot" This is completely unprofessional and shys people away from posting on this forum which in turn slows down the website traffic and ends up costing the website owner money.


Then good riddence to the idiots that can't read.



funnystory said:


> You are NOT a special cookie because you read the tutorials and someone else didn't, You are NOT an expert hacker so please quit acting with the elitist attitude that you yourself developed the exploit. We need enforcement of these guidelines to assure that we have a welcoming and friendly community. Those are just my two cents.





funnystory said:


> What you said is completely irrelevant to the point I am making. Not even on the other "ISO" site do people get mercilessly bullied like they do on here because they don't know a simple step.


The only reason newbs get called out like this is because they don't read. Solution? Simple. Read the stickies. 
Questions should only be posted if it's not an easily found answer.


----------



## NightsOwl (Oct 24, 2015)

I completely agree, honestly. A lot of people have a bad attitude towards newbies not knowing something. Instead of replying with a smart-ass remark, why not take the easier and less dickish route and just give them a link to the Hacking FAQ that's usually stickied. Nothing else, just paste that link and move on.

I've been on GBATemp for a while, only posting about a hundred-ish times because quite frankly, It seems a bit unwelcoming nowadays.. I don't remember it being like this when I first joined and was active.

That's my two cents on it.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Then good riddence to the idiots that can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are completely missing the point,even if other people do not read why do you feel the omnipotent need to reprimand them? Next time you trip and fall maybe the whole store should start laughing at you for being too "stupid" to watch where you are walking. Or maybe when you were a child you should have been better at catching the football. Solution? Simple. Catch the football next time you butter fingers nerd. You can use the same allegory for absolutely anything. Maybe when you make mistakes in life someone will call you out on it and ridicule you and you will understand why this kind of behavior is detrimental to society or in this case the community, the likeliness of that happening though is nil because in the real world most people possess the manners to keep their negative thoughts to themselves. Humility is a virtue, and quite frankly you are in no position to feel superior to anyone here since you did not create any of the exploits, you merely installed them.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> You are completely missing the point,even if other people do not read why do you feel the omnipotent to reprimand them?


Because they're too lazy to read the stickies and by association waste people's time with useless posts.


funnystory said:


> Next time you trip and fall maybe the whole store should start laughing at you for being too "stupid" to watch where you are walking. Or maybe when you were a child you should have been better at catching the football. Solution? Simple. Catch the football next time you butter fingers nerd. You can use the same allegory for absolutely anything. Maybe, when you make mistakes in life someone will call you out on it and ridicule you and you will understand why this kind of behavior is detrimental to society or in this case the community, the likeliness of that happening though is nil because in the real world most people possess the manners to keep their negative thoughts to themselves. Humility is a virtue, and quite frankly you are in no position to feel superior to anyone here since you did not create any of the exploits, you merely installed them.


Posting isn't something you can do on accident.
It's not about elitism, or a superiority complex. A (hypothetical) noob was lazy and people are calling him out for it. End of story.
Also, the internet isn't a hugbox. People aren't always going to say positive things.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Because they're too lazy to read the stickies and by association waste people's time with useless posts.
> 
> Posting isn't something you can do on accident.
> It's not about elitism, or a superiority complex. A (hypothetical) noob was lazy and people are calling him out for it. End of story.
> Also, the internet isn't a hugbox. People aren't always going to say positive things.



You were too lazy to exercise and therefore failed to catch the football/learn the proper technique and in return you got bullied because of it throughout your formative years(hypothetically speaking) . The internet isn't a hugbox but this is a GAMING forum,and at that even some of the most vile places on the internet don't come close to the constant bickering/insults that get hurled around day in and day out on here. I post on many different forums and it isn't comparable how much people get torn apart here over nothing. Why do you feel like you need to call out someone you don't even know? Simple,to feel better about yourself. 

There is no reward other than that. Because in your mind your worth as a person is greater than the person that bricked their 3DS,you gain ABSOLUTELY nothing from insulting/berating them. So why do you do it? To feel better about yourself plain and simple. This is a GAMING forum.You don't even see this kind of behavior on bodybuilding forums or weight loss forums,legit YOUR behavior is reprehensible and PETTY. Insulting someone's character over bricking a 3DS is about as petty as you can get.The worst thing is that the people that do this, if they posted a picture of themselves, they would get torn a new one and any sense of omnipotence or sense of superiority would vanish faster than the speed of light. Go on the reddit/rateme section and you will quickly realize that this conduct is absolutely disgusting that you will insult someone over something as miniscule as what they do with their gaming console.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Why do you feel like you need to call out someone you don't even know? Simple,to feel better about yourself.


No, it's to make them (potentially) stop.
You're also calling out people you don't know. Hypocrite much?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 24, 2015)

What a surprise. A thread about flamewars has turned into a flamewar.


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> No, it's to make them (potentially) stop.
> You're also calling out people you don't know. Hypocrite much?


There's a huge difference between calling people out and insulting them. Nobody deserves being abused - not even people that didn't act in the manner some regulars would want them to.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

honestly i think part of it is to actually teach these people that reading is a good thing....in your example of someone bricking their 3DS........i there was a guide freely available and stickied and they still bricked......lets be honest they deserve a bit of stick....not pure insults, but enough to make them feel a bit more cautious next time and do the research, otherwise you will just get the same people bricking over and over again....which is worse than light hearted mockery, i can agree some people take it way too far i.e "read the stickies" vs " fucking read the stickies you moron or fuck off"

basically if i stood at a lampost waiting for a bus and someone laughed at me i am big enough to see i did something dumb and can accept their advise even if they laugh as they give it......i would be upset if they called me a douch bag and told me to go fuck myself


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> honestly i think part of it is to actually teach these people that reading is a good thing....in your example of someone bricking their 3DS........i there was a guide freely available and stickied and they still bricked......lets be honest they deserve a bit of stick....not pure insults, but enough to make them feel a bit more cautious next time and do the research, otherwise you will just get the same people bricking over and over again....which is worse than light hearted mockery, i can agree some people take it way too far i.e "read the stickies" vs " fucking read the stickies you moron or fuck off"


Telling someone to read and/or look at the FAQs can be done without any insulting. There's little teaching to be done by insulting people.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Minox said:


> Telling someone to read and/or look at the FAQs can be done without any insulting. There's little teaching to be done by insulting people.


yeah thats the point i was making, the OP seems to be suggesting simply telling people to read is insulting, its not....adding abusive comments is, which is where it goes to far


----------



## bowser (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, the forum has become a bit more intolerant these days.

Laughing at people that bricked their consoles is disheartening. I think such posts should be removed. Leaving them up makes others think it's ok and encourages more people to follow suit.

Insulting people that have a different opinion than yours is immature. But then, some people state their opinions in a way that just begs to start a flame war. Just look at Guild's posts.

Finally, not all noobs that post without reading first get lambasted. If they're polite and acknowledge their noobness they get helpful replies. It's the ones that just post one-liners who come across as arrogant and get whipped.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> No, it's to make them (potentially) stop.
> You're also calling out people you don't know. Hypocrite much?



You aren't this person's parent tell them that bricking their 3ds was wrong. That is your superiority complex talking. How does it personally affect you that someone else ruined their 130$ gaming console, read the post? Don't like it? Let it be. The person is already going through enough grief and they do not need anymore from you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> honestly i think part of it is to actually teach these people that reading is a good thing....in your example of someone bricking their 3DS........i there was a guide freely available and stickied and they still bricked......lets be honest they deserve a bit of stick....not pure insults, but enough to make them feel a bit more cautious next time and do the research, otherwise you will just get the same people bricking over and over again....which is worse than light hearted mockery, i can agree some people take it way too far i.e "read the stickies" vs " fucking read the stickies you moron or fuck off"
> 
> basically if i stood at a lampost waiting for a bus and someone laughed at me i am big enough to see i did something dumb and can accept their advise even if they laugh as they give it......i would be upset if they called me a douch bag and told me to go fuck myself



Who are you to judge to say they deserve a bit of "stick" their stick is that they are out 200$.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

It is absolutely disrespectful when a new member posts on this community and instead of getting welcomed they are bombarded with smart aleck responses to their very simple question. If 9.3+ can't be hacked for example, it takes the same amount of time to type. "Unfortunately,there is no release date on when the hack will be available."As opposed to writing "You fucking moron why don't you read the stickies you fucking idiot" This is completely unprofessional and shys people away from posting on this forum which in turn slows down the website traffic and ends up costing the website owner money.

You are NOT a special cookie because you read the tutorials and someone else didn't, You are NOT an expert hacker so please quit acting with the elitist attitude that you yourself developed the exploit. We need enforcement of these guidelines to assure that we have a welcoming and friendly community. Those are just my two cents.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah!! They need to stop. We are one big family here no matter what. Show love and not bullying them at all!


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> What a surprise. A thread about flamewars has turned into a flamewar.



Almost every thread eventually turns into flamewars because people seem to think their gaming addiction is a source to fuel their superiority complex. People in their youth get bullied, they come on here to do it to other people. It really is as simple as that.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> You aren't this person's parent tell them that bricking their 3ds was wrong. That is your superiority complex talking. How does it personally affect you that someone else ruined their 130$ gaming console, read the post? Don't like it? Let it be. The person is already going through enough grief and they do not need anymore from you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


lets all hold hands and sing nursery rhymes.....because we are all apparently too sheltered to accept life


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Almost every thread eventually turns into flamewars because people seem to think their gaming addiction is a source to fuel their superiority complex. People in their youth get bullied, they come on here to do it to other people. It really is as simple as that.


This isn't a flame war unless someone decides to make it one, currently all I see is normal arguing.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

unfortunately some people have very low threshold and extremely thin skin, i.e "you should read the stickies" = CYBER BULLYING!!!!!!!

anyways i see where this thread is going "accept my opinion or i will attempt to lambast you"....no hypocrisy here


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> lets all hold hands and sing nursery rhymes.....because we are all apparently too sheltered to accept life





gamesquest1 said:


> unfortunately some people have very low threashold and extremely thin skin, i.e "you should read the stickies" = CYBER BULLYING!!!!!!!


Yeah we should stop calling them *newbs*. They might get _triggered_.


----------



## bowser (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> unfortunately some people have very low threshold and extremely thin skin, i.e "you should read the stickies" = CYBER BULLYING!!!!!!!


I think OP's grouse is with the insults and abuse, not with calling people out politely.


----------



## NightsOwl (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> lets all hold hands and sing nursery rhymes.....because we are all apparently too sheltered to accept life


At this point you're just being argumentative for the reason to just argue. Not everywhere needs to be a "reality check" or whatever point you're trying to make is. When you go to a forum, I'm pretty sure nobody goes to get shat on verbally especially after them practically losing a large sum of money. If you feel the need to defend people who literally feel the need to laugh at someone after a misfortune, I don't know what's wrong with you, honestly. It's like laughing at someone who needs a 300$ repair on their car or something similar. 

I don't get your point, I guess is what I'm trying to say. Nobody deserves an asshole ridiculing them after a misfortune, even if it's self inflicted. =l


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Oct 24, 2015)

Responding to the original post exclusively: 

I know I've made some satirical and slightly pretentious posts in response to some legitimately stupid threads before, but I have to admit in the past few weeks this forum has had quite a large amonut of both noob threads, trash posts, and even trash users if I'm honest, at least what would seem to be more then usual.

I think it's the over saturation of noobish threads and trash users that has a lot to blame here. I'd be lying if I said it wasn't rather annoying. 
I think the reason people are getting hostile is because there's so much of it and because with some questions the answer is in the stickies or in the forum's header, like the whole no kernel over 9.2 thing.

But I don't think there's much that can be done about it, however.
That's what happens when new hacks and emulators and an accessible homebrew/piracy exploit is released.

I'm pretty sure that 2 months ago if I posted my Newer ISO Build thread, I wouldn't have gotten a bunch of off topic babble immediately.
Or maybe I would've, who knows. 

I guess just remember to use the ignore button. 
If there's a user you don't want to see or hear, just ignore them.
Poof, gone. It's that easy.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

NightsOwl said:


> At this point you're just being argumentative for the reason to just argue. Not everywhere needs to be a "reality check" or whatever point you're trying to make is. When you go to a forum, I'm pretty sure nobody goes to get shat on verbally especially after them practically losing a large sum of money. If you feel the need to defend people who literally feel the need to laugh at someone after a misfortune, I don't know what's wrong with you, honestly. It's like laughing at someone who needs a 300$ repair on their car or something similar.
> 
> I don't get your point, I guess is what I'm trying to say. Nobody deserves an asshole ridiculing them after a misfortune, even if it's self inflicted. =l


no, im just pointing out that some of it is just as normal in everyday life as it is on here, like if i juggle chainsaws for do damn reason and hurt myself.....people would surely say that was a dumb thing to do, should i cry and say they have no right to judge me?....sure i could, but its part of life, people will laugh if someone does something dumb, i have helped plenty of people on here, and i don't go around flaming people for no reason, i can accept what the OP is saying about people being unnecessarily abusive, but to say "nobody can mention that someone did something dumb" is a step too far in the opposite direction there has to be a happy middle round  one where its not just a flame fest, but not a day care center for for emotionally weak


----------



## NightsOwl (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> no, im just pointing out that some of it is just as normal in everyday life as it is on here, like if i juggle chainsaws for do damn reason and hurt myself.....people would surely say that was a dumb thing to do, should i cry and say they have no right to judge me?....sure i could, but its part of life, people will laugh if someone does something dumb, i have helped plenty of people on here, and i don't go around flaming people for no reason, i can accept what the OP is saying about people being unnecessarily abusive, but to say "nobody can mention that someone did something dumb" is a step too far in the opposite direction there has to be a happy middle round  one where its not just a flame fest, but not a day care center for for emotionally weak


Juggling Chainsaws is a bit of an over exaggeration in comparison to breaking a game device, lol.

I'm pretty sure nobody is crying though. I think the main post is about how people will probably post, be insulted due to them not reading, knowing, etc, and then never come back because of how "elitist" people can seem. 

Example: (why can't you stupid people just read the stickies? Is it that fucking hard?)

Shit like that is demoralizing. But nobody is arguing that politely pointing out someone should have been more careful when trying to hack their system is bad or rude, like you seem to be saying. If someone went "We have had a lot of topics like this recently, and if you could just read the stickies instead of making a new thread, we'd appreciate it." Nobody is gonna be upset unless they're the most over-sensitive person in the world. Which at that point, the forum rules don't cover people like that, and that's not the argument that anyone is trying to make.

Overly dickish posts are the issue. Not "No saying you did something dumb!" like you seem to think..? But keep in mind there's a thin line between saying they did something stupid and being a dick about it.


----------



## nightbreed813 (Oct 24, 2015)

This is the same thing that happen when the Wii was hacked. Site was flooded with new users asking the same questions over and over, and people flaming them. It is just a vicious cycle. I see many post get deleted by mods when they are overly rude, so all you can do is not be part of the flame war and report those that are. If someone is particularly nasty they will gets what's coming to them eventually.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> lets all hold hands and sing nursery rhymes.....because we are all apparently too sheltered to accept life



This is a very immature way to act honestly and you should know this. All I am pointing out is that the flaming on this forum is WORSE than the flaming on bodybuilding forums or weight loss forums. It has completely gotten out of hand. We shouldn't even be arguing this point and the fact that this thread has gone on for so many pages goes to show the immaturity that some members in this community display day in and day out. There is NO excuse for disrespecting members of this community PERIOD.


----------



## Seita (Oct 24, 2015)

I remember a guy who posted a whole new thread saying that "there will NEVER be a kernel exploid". Notice the d at the end. Lol. And literally telling people to "STFU and buy a sky3ds".
This is one fine example of not only disgustingly rude and patronising, but also ignorant both about the subject and the language he's using.

I suggest gbatemp makes a notice in the front page telling people that only 9.2- 3ds systems are exploitable at the moment. Maybe and only that will make people refrain from asking.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> unfortunately some people have very low threshold and extremely thin skin, i.e "you should read the stickies" = CYBER BULLYING!!!!!!!
> 
> anyways i see where this thread is going "accept my opinion or i will attempt to lambast you"....no hypocrisy here



You are missing the point, it is NOT your responsibility to criticize what other people do with their property,why is this so hard for you to understand?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Minox said:


> This isn't a flame war unless someone decides to make it one, currently all I see is normal arguing.



There shouldn't even be an argument though, all forums pretty much have the same guidelines that common courtesy goes a long way in providing a quality caring community. Nobody benefits from trolls except the people that get a kick out of feeling superior to others. Even if the "dumb questions" get repetitive,more threads are created and therefore more people see the thread. It is in the site owners best interest for people to continue to make posts/threads. The fact that we even have an argument over politeness and manners speaks volumes over the issue at large.The decision to be courteous and respectful and polite should be UNANIMOUS and should be incorporated into the rules. I have been on this forums for 7 years and I am merely pointing out that it has gotten out of hand and if this behavior continues to be tolerated or even accepted, it will set a precedent for the future of this community.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok well I'm going to sit this one out, most people seem to have their heads screwed on but then we have mr social justice keyboard warrior,  I have reported plenty of posts I personally found to be excessively offensive, I think I have a fairly level/realistic expectations of people, if I feel someone crosses the line I will pull them up or.report the post, but not just any semi-smarmy post, 

I'm not saying they are good/right, but most people keep it within what would be socially acceptable


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

nightbreed813 said:


> This is the same thing that happen when the Wii was hacked. Site was flooded with new users asking the same questions over and over, and people flaming them. It is just a vicious cycle. I see many post get deleted by mods when they are overly rude, so all you can do is not be part of the flame war and report those that are. If someone is particularly nasty they will gets what's coming to them eventually.



When the wii was hacked yes there was flaming, but it has gotten COMPLETELY out of hand at this point. It has gotten to the point where almost every other member is a "smart aleck". The new generation of people have really lost respect for other people and it is a shame.Wii hacking in 08 was more helpful on average in my personal opinion. All I am saying is that people need to be warned to bring this trend back down at least to how it was with wii hacking. I love coming on this website and enjoy reading users posts,but when every other post is a flame/troll it starts to sadden me that we have allowed this amount of disrespect to be continuously tolerated with no warnings.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> Ok well I'm going to sit this one out, most people seem to have their heads screwed on but then we have mr social justice keyboard warrior,  I have reported plenty of posts I personally found to be excessively offensive, I think I have a fairly level/realistic expectations of people, if I feel someone crosses the line I will pull them up or.report the post, but not just any semi-smarmy post,
> 
> I'm not saying they are good/right, but most people keep it within what would be socially acceptable



You are calling me names now by calling me a "social justice keyboard warrior", Your patronizing attitude is the type of behavior that I am talking about. You felt the need to comment on a suggestion that we start warning/suspending trolls so the message gets across that we are a community here to help others.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamesquest1 said:


> no, im just pointing out that some of it is just as normal in everyday life as it is on here, like if i juggle chainsaws for do damn reason and hurt myself.....people would surely say that was a dumb thing to do, should i cry and say they have no right to judge me?....sure i could, but its part of life, people will laugh if someone does something dumb, i have helped plenty of people on here, and i don't go around flaming people for no reason, i can accept what the OP is saying about people being unnecessarily abusive, but to say "nobody can mention that someone did something dumb" is a step too far in the opposite direction there has to be a happy middle round  one where its not just a flame fest, but not a day care center for for emotionally weak



Actually most people would be empathetic to the fact that you have to live the rest of your life without your limbs/digits. I highly doubt anyone would call you stupid after such a traumatic loss and I assure you that most mentally healthy people would offer you their condolences.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CheatFreak47 said:


> Responding to the original post exclusively:
> 
> I know I've made some satirical and slightly pretentious posts in response to some legitimately stupid threads before, but I have to admit in the past few weeks this forum has had quite a large amonut of both noob threads, trash posts, and even trash users if I'm honest, at least what would seem to be more then usual.
> 
> ...



The issue lies with immature/younger members that do not understand how to properly articulate their thoughts without sounding condescending. When the xbox 360 got flashed these posts did not happen where there was an entire thread of flame wars. Maybe it is due to the fact that nintendo attracts a younger consumer base. Most people want to get their quick response and leave,even a message saying "Google it" is alot less immature than the countless pages of flaming that go on day in and day out. I invite everyone in this thread to google other hacking communities and see if that type of behavior pervades the entire first page of 3ds hacking. I am not complaining to complain but it has gotten COMPLETELY and UTTERLY out of hand and at the end of the day it completely ruins the sense of camaraderie that I feel we could provide. The more people that post/feel welcome here, the more money the web OWNER makes and the more people that post here. From a business standpoint it makes absolutely no sense to continue to allow people to flame/insult for pages on end. GBATEMP was not like this in the past, I am just here to personally point out that it ruins the experience for someone that wants to break into the GBAtemp community. This is not a high school jock group, this is a gaming community.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck with your suggestion, personally I leave the mods to do their own job and I do mine by reporting objectionable content, if you dislike my comments feel free to report them, that's what the report feature is for, maybe I'm just way off the.line and.live in a particularly harsh part of the world, but imho the site is fine, yeah there has been.people lately getting too offensive, and those people have already been banned/suspended, the.mods are doing their job just fine imho


----------



## Issac (Oct 24, 2015)

My two cents on this:

Every now and then there is a Noob-flood. Back in the day when a pokemon game is released, when a zelda is released, and so on. Then when the R4 card became popular and everyone and their grandmother could delve into the "scene", there came floods with Noobs asking the same questions over and over again. And now, with CFW and Gateway and all manners of confusing stuff, the same questions gets asked again and again.
Hell, even I was about to post a repeat question about CFW, but instead of seeking instant gratification, I did some more research and found my answers in other posts here. (Managed to get RxTools, and install CIAs, and all that jazz, all without asking a single question).

Now, who anwers rudly? Mostly it's other Noobs. Sometimes it's regulars here who have grown tired of the 495th time the same question has been asked, but mostly noobs. Elitist noobs.
There's nothing to do about it than calling them out when they are being rude. Reply to them, say, "hey, it doesn't hurt to be nice"... if it's really rude, report them. 

The rudies will disappear eventually anyway.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> You are missing the point, it is NOT your responsibility to criticize what other people do with their property,why is this so hard for you to understand?


If somebody did something with their property that was stupid I might criticize it regardless of whether or not it's my "responsibility."
It depends on the situation.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

It is absolutely disrespectful when a new member posts on this community and instead of getting welcomed they are bombarded with smart aleck responses to their very simple question. If 9.3+ can't be hacked for example, it takes the same amount of time to type. "Unfortunately,there is no release date on when the hack will be available."As opposed to writing "You fucking moron why don't you read the stickies you fucking idiot" This is completely unprofessional and shys people away from posting on this forum which in turn slows down the website traffic and ends up costing the website owner money.

You are NOT a special cookie because you read the tutorials and someone else didn't, You are NOT an expert hacker so please quit acting with the elitist attitude that you yourself developed the exploit. We need enforcement of these guidelines to assure that we have a welcoming and friendly community. Those are just my two cents.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 24, 2015)

The problem is that we are looking at opposite ends of the spectrum, and at the extreme ones at that. I have no problem with someone asking questions as long as they show that they have at least done research. Those who put in ZERO effort deserve to get called out. Putting "I m nuubz pls halp kthxbai" does not make me want to coddle you. Ever. I have now learned to ignore those I feel do not deserve to be helped.

Now, note that I said "called out". What has really annoyed me the past few years is how we are getting more and more shit-tier comments. Half the replies now are people jumping in to meme like their lives depended on it. It's as if I am reading reddit comments/Twitch chat/Youtube comments/4chan. I don't require people to write their theses every time they post. All I am asking for is for the post to contribute to the discussion. Tongue-in-cheek comments are welcome if you aren't the 56846583rd person to repeat it. Come on. This was particularly bad when we were hit by the spam flood. There will always be at least 3 dimwits who consistently bump the spam threads. But I shall stop there as I am going off on a tangent.

Now on the subject of verbal abuse. There are times when the response is harsher than it needs to be. I will not deny that. Having said that, there are also times when the OPs are sensitive beyond belief. People have to learn to toughen up a little. Back when I first started going to forums, I made mistakes. I got called out. But I learned from it. Pick yourself up and move on. Crying about it will NOT solve the problem.

tl;dr Think before you post. This is not reddit/Twitch/Youtube/4chan. _*Do some research.*_ Learn from mistakes AND DO NOT REPEAT IT. Call someone out if you have to but only if it will help them learn. Spewing out memes achieves nothing.

/rant

PS @funnystory: Since we have a multiquote function, you can quote all the relevant bits and answer them all in one single post. Please refrain from multiposting. Thanks.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> If somebody did something with their property that was stupid I might criticize it regardless of whether or not it's my "responsibility."
> It depends on the situation.


That's due to your inferiority complex because in reality it has absolutely nothing to do with you, so why do you care? If I want to give away free nintendo 3ds why do you care what I do with MY money? Why do you feel like you have the right to criticize what I do with my money, and why do you think anyone cares?


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't want to be rude, but isn't giving an answer to a question that is asked also rude? (Yes, it is)
So We all are being rude to postsers we didn't answer to if they asked a question or posted something stupid they felt they wanted to share with all of us

So Yes i'm guilty of being rude, because i didn't answer on a given question (You can start arguing that the question wasn't meant for you or for the persons who do know an answer, but since no names are given in a question, the question is for EVERYBODY) You all where rude to the people who asked a question and you didn't reach out and answered, So where you Guilty of being rude @funnystory ? Think carefully before answering!


----------



## NightsOwl (Oct 24, 2015)

Just for the sake of mentioning it... Neogaf (while different at the core) is also a Video Game Discussion forum, and they're pretty brutal about anything offensive to another member (Within reasonable judgement, obviously someone over emotional or over sensitive isn't the case) with I believe, Permabans.

And honestly I feel (personally) they have one of the nicest/most relaxed VG-Discussion forum out there.

There's also the fact that you need a paid e-mail to register but I'll just ignore that. :B

But yeah, I'm not saying we should look to Neogaf levels of unforgiving, but I believe the loose knot on the issue needs to be tightened. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DjoeN said:


> I don't want to be rude, but isn't giving an answer to a question that is asked also rude? (Yes, it is)
> So We all are being rude to postsers we didn't answer to if they asked a question or posted something stupid they felt they wanted to share with all of us
> 
> So Yes i'm guilty of being rude, because i didn't answer on a given question (You can start arguing that the question wasn't meant for you or for the persons who do know an answer, but since no names are given in a question, the question is for EVERYBODY) You all where rude to the people who asked a question and you didn't reach out and answered, So where you Guilty of being rude @funnystory ? Think carefully before answering!


... That's a bit silly. Sure it might be rude, but it's not calling someone an idiot or anything like that. There's a difference between spoken rudeness and unspoken rudeness. One is against TOS at certain levels.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2015)

An interesting discussion. I suppose both that I do not care what it thrown my way (it is just internet and can not hurt me) and that I have not really delved into the 3ds section (it is a bad console reaching the end of its life, with no games, no games means very few ROM hacks, hacks in general are annoying and fiddly early stage stuff without any direction, and there is no homebrew or homebrew potential as there are far superior and easier to code for devices of similar form factor) means I tend to be unaware of a lot of it. I would have liked the 3ds to work for me, much like I would have liked the Wii to work for me but hey, maybe the next thing will do it or I can continue to focus on the old with stuff left to do. I will join the others in pointing out the wii saw not entirely dissimilar things happen, though as the section was largely walled off and referred to as a wasteland...

Some might be exceptionally thin skinned and in the unlikely event I have a change of heart the forum being filled with clutter would not be ideal. I am not particularly seeing the need to send out the berserkers with the banhammers though.

If you want something to do then continue to report and move on, or even better answer the OP in a nice manner like the others in the thread might not have. Assuming I have the time then the latter is what I usually go in for.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 24, 2015)

Why can't we just have newcomers' threads approved by a Moderator before they're posted?


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 24, 2015)

My go to is to link to the tutorial or sticky that deals with what they're asking about, then asking them to please look for stickies first. search function after that. I suppose most new people feel that they're coming into a well-established place they know nothing about, and rather than overcome that orientation barrier, they just do what they know they can handle; ask a direct question. They figure why not let other people do the work for them that know the forum well enough to do so. A bit of lazy mixed with a bit of uncomfy. This is my assumption to make me not annoyed.

To be fair, sometimes the stickies aren't the clearest in the world. Though those terribly misleading post piss me off.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 24, 2015)

I read around half the posts on this thread so apologies if my response is kinda irrelevant

tbh its not that hard to avoid being a dickhead

yes there are loads of noobs, no you don't need to go bat**** every time you see one, just point them in the right direction [/thread]


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 24, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> I read around half the posts on this thread so apologies if my response is kinda irrelevant
> 
> tbh its not that hard to avoid being a dickhead
> 
> yes there are loads of noobs, no you don't need to go bat**** every time you see one, just point them in the right direction [/thread]


I honestly agree with you. It doesn't make sense for people to put people down over people asking questions about gaming-related topics. I am pretty sure no one would have the guts to say things like this in real life.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2015)

In my opinion, the searchbar is there for a reason. Google is there for a reason, sticky threads are there for a reason. Already existing threads are there for a reason.
If you don't find the information you need, then you start a new thread and hope for some replies to help you.

What is happening these days is that some people are tired of the massive amount of noobs (to not say idiots) who cannot even try to search and that their very first post is a misleading thread OP.

I can understand that some people are pissed to either get misleaded, or reply to a question already asked a thread under like 5 minutes ago.

Also, I noticed that this kind of behaviour only happen in the 3ds section. Is it related to people's age, or their stupidity, I don't know.

Look elsewhere in the forum, most people are nice, friendly, and try to jelp the most they could. Why? because they are never bombarded by stupid questions that were answered already in previous threads of the same section, or are from a very long time. 

Just saying that, this situation is not abused. It's just that people gets pissed over the time.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been following this thread for a while now. Ever since I caused rage in the 3DS Section (cias on 9.9, lol ), I have learnt to actually do research and keep my trap shut for the majority of the time. For some stupid reason, people like the newcomers just think it's funny to continue shitposting; and it angers me so much! Surely, the newcomers read the rules before they even began to post on the site; but unfortunately, 95% of them don't/didn't. Looking at it from my perspective, there's a hell of a lot of dead-wood to be clearing up. It's been rather cluttered up in the past year or so, and it's thanks to the people who are just plain dumb and don't have the common sense to use the search bar!
That included me, but that was: 1. contained all in one thread. and 2. I learnt from that.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 24, 2015)

The problem here is that "rude" is entirely subjective. I'm definitely a smart "aleck," and while some people may view my posts as condescending, that is definitely not my intention (until it is, when dealing with repeat offenders). Often times I'll make a joke and then follow it up with actual advice/answers.

Also, OP: in this thread alone you've called people immature, insecure, lazy, petty, jocks (which is funny seeing as how often you reference body building forums), and elitist and anyone who disagrees with you either has an inferiority or superiority complex. Couldn't you see how some people would consider that rude?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> The problem here is that "rude" is entirely subjective. I'm definitely a smart "aleck," and while some people may view my posts as condescending, that is definitely not my intention (until it is, when dealing with repeat offenders). Often times I'll make a joke and then follow it up with actual advice/answers.
> 
> Also, OP: in this thread alone you've called people immature, insecure, lazy, petty, jocks (which is funny seeing as how often you reference body building forums), and elitist and anyone who disagrees with you either has an inferiority or superiority complex. Couldn't you see how some people would consider that rude?


so true, i think he should be banned for being offensive to margen67 , imho his posts are more passive aggressive than 90% of what you see on here ironic really


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 25, 2015)

funnystory said:


> That's due to your inferiority complex because in reality it has absolutely nothing to do with you, so why do you care? If I want to give away free nintendo 3ds why do you care what I do with MY money? Why do you feel like you have the right to criticize what I do with my money, and why do you think anyone cares?


The posts swearing at newbs have nothing to do with you, so why do you care?
I care because (future) mistakes can be stopped. Misunderstandings can be corrected. Even if it is in a harsh tone deep down we (hopefully) want to help them to prevent that from happening (again).
I wouldn't want anybody to brick their 3DS or other console. (Nor should anyone else.)

I don't automatically think people care about my posts. I post even if it's unlikely to get attention. I don't post for attention. I post to voice my opinion.
If I posted purely for approval I wouldn't post nearly as much.

I feel like I have the right to because I can. What other reason do I need?
While it's not my "responsibility" to make this post (same with you) I still am. Why? It doesn't matter. I don't need your approval.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 25, 2015)

Isn't it ironic that @Margen67 is "getting" all the likes as opposed to him dishing them out this time?


----------



## BlueOnClues (Oct 25, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Because they're too lazy to read the stickies and by association waste people's time with useless posts.
> 
> Posting isn't something you can do on accident.
> It's not about elitism, or a superiority complex. A (hypothetical) noob was lazy and people are calling him out for it. End of story.
> Also, the internet isn't a hugbox. People aren't always going to say positive things.



True Its Not Like You Been Nice Your Whole Life . This Post Is The Most Useless Post Ever I Swear . Thousands Even Millions Of Peoples Have Something Negative To Say Over Others . The Only Way To Cure This Is To Ignore The Guy And Move On . Its Not By Warning Rude Members Or Ban Them That It Will Help . There Allways Going To Come Back Even Worst . You Give What You Get .


----------



## endoverend (Oct 25, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> there are far superior and easier to code for devices of similar form factor



This is why I feel the scene is so toxic. People who are really desperate to have homebrew on their 3DS clearly do not have access to such other devices. Either that or they just want to pirate the small number of 3DS exclusive games. Both of these categories mainly concern children, people less than 12 years old, since they are most likely to be in that situation. And when a child does something wrong, you don't curse at them. You tell them what to do next time. Of course I'm not suggesting that we treat everyone like little children, but I'm trying to provide a little insight as to the source of the problem. Children are more likely to err than adults, and they're more likely to not read the stickies and such. 

So regardless of whether or not these people are young, it's just rude to yell at someone for stuff like that. Does it really *hurt *you that they posted their dumb thread? If you're worried about them wasting your time, then don't waste time cursing at them. It's common sense, people. Everyone screws up once, but once they're told what's right they most likely won't continue in the future. If they do continue then let the mods deal with it. They are here for a reason.

All that said, I don't think people should let it affect them personally when they're made fun of in the internet, where all 2 seconds of what you see of someone is all you know about that person, but we can't do much to change that as people seem to be set on it.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 25, 2015)

bowser said:


> Finally, not all noobs that post without reading first get lambasted. *If they're polite and acknowledge their noobness they get helpful replies.* It's the ones that just post one-liners who come across as arrogant and get whipped.


I honestly think this is one of the better points I've seen in this thread.  It all comes down to how you "present" your question.  If one isn't going to read the stickies and do the research, they should at the very least come across as presentable.  There are people on this forum that are more inclined to help others if the OP explains their situation with some genuine effort, and more importantly, thanks the respective members who are taking the time to help you out.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 25, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I honestly think this is one of the better points I've seen in this thread.  It all comes down to how you "present" your question.  If one isn't going to read the stickies and do the research, they should at the very least come across as presentable.  There are people on this forum that are more inclined to help others if the OP explains their situation with some genuine effort, and more importantly, thanks the respective members who are taking the time to help you out.


thats totally it, if you act like a arrogant p***k in your first post you can pretty much guarantee people will act exactly the same way back, exactly the same issue arose in this thread, you treat people with a lack of respect and they will do the same back at you, by all means the noobiest of noobs have received plenty of help, the most important factor is that they don't come across all demanding I'm sure if you went through every thread that has descended into chaos you will see its mostly always down to the OP being disrespectful to the people he is asking for help/advice, so as much as the OP of this thread wants people replying to be respectful, the most important thing is for the people posting to be respectful, none of us get paid to post here and help people out, not reading the stickies before making a post just so happens to be the telltale sign someone has little/no respect for the content/help being provided by the community for them


----------



## funnystory (Oct 25, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> If somebody did something with their property that was stupid I might criticize it regardless of whether or not it's my "responsibility."
> It depends on the situation.



Your patronizing attitude would get you into conflicts. I know you wouldn't be as valiant in the real world,if someone sawed their finger off would you make fun of them?


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

It is absolutely disrespectful when a new member posts on this community and instead of getting welcomed they are bombarded with smart aleck responses to their very simple question. If 9.3+ can't be hacked for example, it takes the same amount of time to type. "Unfortunately,there is no release date on when the hack will be available."As opposed to writing "You fucking moron why don't you read the stickies you fucking idiot" This is completely unprofessional and shys people away from posting on this forum which in turn slows down the website traffic and ends up costing the website owner money.

You are NOT a special cookie because you read the tutorials and someone else didn't, You are NOT an expert hacker so please quit acting with the elitist attitude that you yourself developed the exploit. We need enforcement of these guidelines to assure that we have a welcoming and friendly community. Those are just my two cents.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 25, 2015)

funnystory said:


> It is absolutely disrespectful when a new member posts on this community and instead of getting welcomed they are bombarded with smart aleck responses to their very simple question. If 9.3+ can't be hacked for example, it takes the same amount of time to type. "Unfortunately,there is no release date on when the hack will be available."As opposed to writing "You fucking moron why don't you read the stickies you fucking idiot" This is completely unprofessional and shys people away from posting on this forum which in turn slows down the website traffic and ends up costing the website owner money.
> 
> You are NOT a special cookie because you read the tutorials and someone else didn't, You are NOT an expert hacker so please quit acting with the elitist attitude that you yourself developed the exploit. We need enforcement of these guidelines to assure that we have a welcoming and friendly community. Those are just my two cents.


Agreed.
A lot of our new members may have never been part of an online forum board or site, and are completely lost amidst the mass of info directed at them.

So this is to everyone:
If you see anyone post something "noobish," please excuse them. No one likes elitism, and it only serves to make you look like a prick. Refrain, please.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 26, 2015)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Agreed.
> A lot of our new members may have never been part of an online forum board or site, and are completely lost amidst the mass of info directed at them.
> 
> So this is to everyone:
> If you see anyone post something "noobish," please excuse them. No one likes elitism, and it only serves to make you look like a prick. Refrain, please.



You are a quality poster with a great sense of what's right. I hope to see you post here more often.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 26, 2015)

funnystory said:


> You are a quality poster with a great sense of what's right. I hope to see you post here more often.



Thank you! I hope to see you around too, and stay here for many years to come


----------



## Vipera (Oct 26, 2015)

My favorite is when someone asks a noob question, it get answered but then 4-5 people will reply to it anyway because they want to be le kewl know-it-all kids. This happens when there is something to report as well. They don't even report, they just bump shit. We get it, you think you pwned a noob, congrats. Now go drink your cheerios or you will be late to school.
Is it that difficult to reply in a non-witty way to a noob, then write something like "next time you should use the search button instead" if it's something found in the forum?
It's like a contest for idiots to who calls out the most people without even reading the post. Some idiot tried to call me out for a post I made asking help with Flash Player not being supported anymore on Firefox and they gave me the same stupid witty "lel google first result lel" on how to enable flash player BEFORE the Firefox purge. They are very annoying.

My suggestions are to:

- make a very simple FAQ in the section or at the beginning of the thread. Or a TempWiki. Have someone in charge of updating this stuff regularly, because if it gets outdated it gets useless.
- Give more warnings, don't fuel le kewl kids. Threads like "DO NOT BUMP SPAM" are full of staff posts that are no better than this problem. They don't give warnings and then they complain there, while the usual users start circlejerking all over. Someone replies to a bot just to be kewl? PM him first, then give him a warning after the second time. Then do the same with these guys. Deleting by saying nothing and then complaining in a thread that not everyone reads is useless.

- Set an age limit. I won't hide the fact that I got very disappointed at the forum in the Youtube Red news thread. References to real porn websites everywhere, even from the staff and OP. Low quality jokes all over. Isn't that bumping spam in a way? Wasn't this forum open for everyone? If it isn't, then why there isn't an age limit? An 11 years old made an account here and constantly posts in the EOF. It even made a thread saying that an user was dead and a shitstorm happened. How can someone this young contribute to a forum in any way, if not by spamming a lot? I know there are many adults that act like 5 years old, but those are a small minority. Kids being kids are the norm. Set a 13 or 16 age limit in order to register here and ban anybody who doesn't meet the requirements. Sure, some might keep their age a secret, but what's the problem then? If they don't behave, treat them like a normal user and ban them.

- Close EOF, or clean it up, seriously. It should be a funny place, not a shitpost nest. It became a place where users write whatever the fuck they want without thinking. It became useless and having it there only increases the spam everywhere else. Either mod it better or close it.


/IMHO


----------



## Weyu (Oct 26, 2015)

porkiewpyne said:


> The problem is that <snip>
> 
> tl;dr Think before you post. This is not reddit/Twitch/Youtube/4chan. _*Do some research.*_ Learn from mistakes AND DO NOT REPEAT IT. Call someone out if you have to but only if it will help them learn. Spewing out memes achieves nothing.



IMO, the real problem is that people who feel this way are a dying breed. Nowadays it's all about the smertfone generation and spouting the Twitch emoticon commands everywhere, even if they don't work.
'Cause that's what all the cool kids do, right?

Similarly, when you go to Reddit/social media, it's filled with people looking for attention. ("Look at me, *I did something*, give me likes/karma!")
People don't have the same etiquette they used to in the past, the way some of the better forums had, at least.
Everyone needs to get their voice heard no matter how inane the comment, and it has to be in a new thread, because posting in a relevant thread would mean you have to share your spotlight and it'll get drowned in a sea of comments, but my own comment is far too important for such a treatment.

There is really no "solution" to this, it's like trying to go against a tidal wave. And to begin with, it's not up to users to moderate others, if you get started with that, there'd be no end to it.
The best thing one can do is mark offensive messages for moderation and move on, and put the people you really can't stand on your ignore list. And setting the right example yourself, of course.
Or quit using a forum if a majority of the user base pisses you off, and find one that suits you better.


As for the topic, people not putting in reasonable effort has always been an issue with anything even remotely requiring such. There's really no helping that either, except setting up a police state and moderating infractions with an iron fist, because the only rule that the public will listen to, is one that has actual consequences to their posting freedom.
Doing that would improve the signal to noise ratio greatly, but it would also drive away people, feeling that the community is too elitist for them.

So there is really no clear solution, I feel the best way to go about it is to simply moderate or ban the worst bullies who are clearly only out to be disruptive, and let things go their course.


_And yeah, git off mah lawn!_


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 26, 2015)

To everyone who thinks this 'attacking' behavior is new, its not.


Taleweaver said:


> Nice story. I've seen people randomly throwing around hacking slang in an attempt to sound intelligent before, but you sure manage to beat those wannabe-leetists. Really...WTF is this story supposed to be? It's a *scrap pile compiled of outdated (or downright WRONG) guides*, wrongly used terms and terrible assumptions....*snip*


This was a reply to a help thread I posted back in 2011. Trust me though, the "bashing" above was NECESSARY! I really had no idea what I was doing at the time.

The difference between then and now is the user quoted above HELPED after bashing. He let me know how stupid my questions were, what I was doing wrong, but then he posted the information I needed.

I put a key part of the quote in bold that helped me prevent a brick. If he had not have posted this, I would have just assumed I was doing something wrong. Instead, because of his post I learned I was not just wrong- but I was following a bunch of outdated material.

tldr; the internet is not new, people are not new.
get over yourself and just listen to the advice given


----------



## Smuff (Oct 26, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Stang (Oct 26, 2015)

We all now for most people acting civilized on the internet is not a thing, keyboard tough guys gotta feel big somehow. Report, move on, thats all you can do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 26, 2015)

A forum is not a shop, you're not a customer and advanced users are not here to kowtow to the demands of newbies - just use basic netiquette, use the search bar and read the stickies before asking questions along the lines of "why does the sun rise in the east?" or "why do helium baloons float?". Politeness works both ways and repeatedly asking the same questions is impolite - users are expected to have some degree of due diligence and do research prior to asking for support. Let's not even talk about ROM begging or posting ROM site URL's which only goes to show that some newbies never bothered to read the rules.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> A forum is not a shop, you're not a customer and advanced users are not here to kowtow to the demands of newbies - just use basic netiquette, use the search bar and read the stickies before asking questions along the lines of "why does the sun rise in the east?" or "why do helium baloons float?". Politeness works both ways and repeatedly asking the same questions is impolite - users are expected to have some degree of due diligence and do research prior to asking for support. Let's not even talk about ROM begging or posting ROM site URL's which only goes to show that some newbies never bothered to read the rules.



You are right it is a community/organization. THe point is that we are a group of people that enjoy similar interests and we look to help each other out in order to provide the best environment possible. 

If you don't want to contribute to a thread simply don't post. I remember the xbox-scene back in 2005 and you would never see the amount of immaturity that you see here,so I really don't want to hear people telling me to "just deal with it" when it serves absolutely no purpose and is unfunny. When users flame it isn't even witty or funny,it's kind of like when you were little there would be assholes that would burp in your ear. 

If the flaming was even funny it would atleast make it more tolerable. I remember I made a thread about hacking my 3ds and posting that I successfully did it,This moron comes in and says "You shouldn't hack your 3ds, it sounds like you don't know what you are doing" 

Needless to say I let him have it and I instead got a suspension. When someone flames here few times is it clever or witty,but if you do it back in an actually imposing type way. Suspension. That's why I am trying to state that there is no place for it here. GBAtemp was NOT like this in 2008.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 26, 2015)

funnystory said:


> You are right it is a community/organization. THe point is that we are a group of people that enjoy similar interests and we look to help each other out in order to provide the best environment possible.
> 
> If you don't want to contribute to a thread simply don't post. I remember the xbox-scene back in 2005 and you would never see the amount of immaturity that you see here,so I really don't want to hear people telling me to "just deal with it" when it serves absolutely no purpose and is unfunny. When users flame it isn't even witty or funny,it's kind of like when you were little there would be assholes that would burp in your ear.
> 
> ...


you could just ...you know block 99% of members on here....everyone who isn't on your intellectual level/comedic wavelength just block them, then you will be happy and not have to see butt jokes.....be like margen47 but with the block button....maybe he can hit you up with a nice macro

i just hope you see the irony in making a thread saying ban rude users and elitists, then going on to call everyone immature and idiots


----------



## funnystory (Oct 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> you could just ...you know block 99% of members on here....everyone who isn't on your intellectual level/comedic wavelength just block them, then you will be happy and not have to see butt jokes.....be like margen47 but with the block button....maybe he can hit you up with a nice macro
> 
> i just hope you see the irony in making a thread saying ban rude users and elitists, then going on to call everyone immature and idiots



I didn't specifically call anyone an idiot, you are angry right now because I am refuting your points and you have no valid argument against them. I am saying members that post useless banter degrade the quality of GBAtemp. I am sorry you can't comprehend that when someone posts "I successfully hacked my console" it is completely useless to post "You are an idiot, you need to do some more research" . Come up with a better argument as to how criticizing randoms for things they do to THEIR property improves your quality of life. Pestering people is of no value to the community.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 26, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I didn't specifically call anyone an idiot, you are angry right now because I am refuting your points and you have no valid argument against them. I am saying members that post useless banter degrade the quality of GBAtemp. I am sorry you can't comprehend that when someone posts "I successfully hacked my console" it is completely useless to post "You are an idiot, you need to do some more research" . Come up with a better argument as to how criticizing randoms for things they do to THEIR property improves your quality of life. Pestering people is of no value to the community.


"i hacked my 3DS" is a perfect example of a pointless post, imagine if everyone did that ....and why should we even care what you did with your 3DS....why do you feel the need to post that?....what do you want a pat on the back? a medal? a bronze statue of yourself on the front page of gbatemp?......seems someone got upset because people were't impressed with his "l33t h4x0r skills"


----------



## funnystory (Oct 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> "i hacked my 3DS" is a perfect example of a pointless post, imagine if everyone did that ....and why should we even care what you did with your 3DS....why do you feel the need to post that?....what do you want a pat on the back? a medal? a bronze statue of yourself on the front page of gbatemp?......seems someone got upset because people were't impressed with his "l33t h4x0r skills"



No it was a thread asking for help, and I made one final post to clarify that my 3ds was successfully hacked insinuating that I no longer needed any help.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now you are just trying to seem smart and start an argument, this is exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 26, 2015)

funnystory said:


> No it was a thread asking for help, and I made one final post to clarify that my 3ds was successfully hacked insinuating that I no longer needed any help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what....your just contradicting every point you try to make...."rude people should be banned"....goes on to insult pretty much everyone that doesn't share his idea of the perfect utopia, "people should stop being elitists" goes on to say everyone else is childish/immature....(except himself ofc he is exempt from his own criticisms)....just be careful what you wish for because with your elitist jerkish attitude i doubt you would last very long if your proposed suggestion went into place

PS i would probably be banned too as i know i can be jerkish at times, but I'm man enough to admit it, the point is, your suggestion would catch pretty much everyone out, yeah gbatemp would be a much nice place to browse, but when your talking in a room on yourself it kinda looses its meaning, the best thing about gbatemp is its diversity, there are some people that grate on me, but its their life, they can talk how they like, unless they cross the line from average jerk to down right offensive troll, i say live and let live


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 26, 2015)

Some members just need to stop enforcing their opinions down people's throats.  It has become so low that one has to convince someone else that their opinion is the *only* morally correct one and bash everyone else that thinks differently.  They will continue to post until they have the last word or until the other person (who comes to realize that the conversation is going nowhere) eventually concedes the pre-flame war because they have more important things to do than have confrontations with random people on the internet.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 26, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Some members just need to stop enforcing their opinions down people's throats.  It has become so low that one has to convince someone else that their opinion is the *only* morally correct one and bash everyone else that thinks differently.  They will continue to post until they have the last word or until the other person (who comes to realize that the conversation is going nowhere) eventually concedes the pre-flame war because they have more important things to do than have confrontations with random people on the internet.



It's not an opinion its common etiquette and it is in the suggestions box for the staff to read, It is nothing more than a suggestion. Morality has nothing at all to do with this,It's a matter of increasing the overall quality of the website. Mature people would see that their is no value in insulting people for the kicks of it.No one is suggesting a ban,but maybe if we had a rep system we could quickly turn things around.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 26, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> He let me know how stupid my questions were, what I was doing wrong, but then he posted the information I needed.



I believe this offers some justification for bashing. If it's necessary, then it shouldn't be penalized. In the above quote, the user bashing the quotee followed up with giving relevant information, pointing out OP's wrongs, and setting him on the right path. It's just one approach in many.

There's a clear distinction between clear and elitist bashing and bashing to do good. Thank you jonthedit for providing us with this example of how bashing can be a good thing.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 27, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> It's something that can't really be stopped.
> Noobs will always post that kind of question and idiots will always bait on them.
> 
> Best is just to report it to the staff and let them deal with it.


Idiots? So most people on here are idiots? It happens all the time, even reputable members here do it because they're so much better


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Idiots? So most people on here are idiots? It happens all the time, even reputable members here do it because they're so much better


Well, clickbait threads are baiting idiots. You cannot blame them.

also, if the thread/post is stupid at first, it has very high probability to attract stupid replies.

It's all mathematic.


----------



## funnystory (Oct 24, 2015)

It is absolutely disrespectful when a new member posts on this community and instead of getting welcomed they are bombarded with smart aleck responses to their very simple question. If 9.3+ can't be hacked for example, it takes the same amount of time to type. "Unfortunately,there is no release date on when the hack will be available."As opposed to writing "You fucking moron why don't you read the stickies you fucking idiot" This is completely unprofessional and shys people away from posting on this forum which in turn slows down the website traffic and ends up costing the website owner money.

You are NOT a special cookie because you read the tutorials and someone else didn't, You are NOT an expert hacker so please quit acting with the elitist attitude that you yourself developed the exploit. We need enforcement of these guidelines to assure that we have a welcoming and friendly community. Those are just my two cents.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2015)

I address a lot of peoples concerns in the thread I just made, i think it would be more appropriate to continue this discussion there with what I say in the opening post there in mind.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/myths-respecting-staff-and-respectable-forum-conduct.400986/


----------

